# Seitz/Dometic Replacement Glazing panel



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello All,

I've broken an over-cab window, forgot it was open - drove off past a large cast-iron gate post - crash bang wallop 8O .

Fortunately, the glazing panel popped out of the frame, and no damage is done to the window frame or the rest of the MH.

Unfortunately, the glazing panel broke when it hit the road. I've popped it back in, but I really need a replacement.

Anyone in the business of supplying these things, or know where I might get one? Part number is AGS50700X0400. I also need the right hand handle part (brown). I've been quoted £185 (inc vat & p&p) from www.LeisureSpares.co.uk, but i think this is a bit steep considering a complete window including frame and blinds and everything is around £250.

Alternatively, Anyone know of a motorhome breakers yard i might get one from?

Phill.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Phil

A relative of mine cracked one of my windows (small kitchen one) and the quotes I have received confirm the sort of prices you have been quoted !!! Insanely expensive but it would appear the nice people at Seitz have a total stranglehold on the market and can charge whatever they like !! (and its a LOT  )

An alternative I thought of was to just fit a single flat panel of perspex, of course it wont be double glazed but it will be MUCH cheaper !!

I tried a few breakers and they all said the same thing "its always the opening bit that people want, they go VERY quickly"

there are only a few standard size windows so have alok at caravan breakers as well !! (Good 'ole Google will find you some)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I posted this in an earlier thread but in case you miss it (they have New & Used):

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ - I have used these before and they were very reasonably priced and reliable with postage.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Phil,
you could also give these a try as well,if you scroll down the categories to "Window Sale" there may be one there that your looking for. it's also agood site for most european motorhome spares inculding the Remis roof lights.
Hope it helps http://www.caravan-parts.org/100360/info.php?p=1&pno=0

Nigel


----------

